# Beamswork LED recommendation please!!



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to purchase a 48" LED for a 55gal cichlid fish-only tank in an office showroom. Looking to stay under $100. Seeing good feedback on Beamswork 48" but there are several options, and I dont know which to choose. The fish are yellow labs and blue zebras. I dont want them to look washed out as seems to happen sometimes with LED's. Can anyone help me? I would love to see pics if you have them, but just the name of a good one is enough.

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I find they look their best when you have about 50/50 white and blue light. The Fluval Aquasky LED's are a good one with a lot of adjustability.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

any chance you have a link to the one you are referring to?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I really don't think we're supposed to post links to products on the forum but I'll see if I can PM you.


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

Just a heads up, the beamswork fowlr is super bright. You could hang that thing over a football stadium and and see the entire field.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

does it wash out the fish though? Someone told me any marine light would. Do you have this one?


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> I really don't think we're supposed to post links to products on the forum but I'll see if I can PM you.


I was just trying to identify which light you were referring to. Did not need request a link to purchase


----------



## morrismorris (Mar 21, 2017)

beachtan said:


> does it wash out the fish though? Someone told me any marine light would. Do you have this one?


I think the fish look better with the intensity toned down a bit.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone purchased a beamswork light and is using it on a cichlid tank??

I just want to buy a light that someone can say makes their african cichids look good - I want to buy the exact same light. I need it to be a Beamswork light though, not the more expensive brands as I have a set budget. I thought lots of people were using these, but it appears that is not the case.


----------



## supperfish (Oct 17, 2016)

For me! Beamswork LED lights are cheap and reliable. I have used a 48 inch LED aquarium light from Beamswork for my 55 gallon planted tank for over two years.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I have good and bad with beamwork. I have a 72" that just about 2 years old with flashing leds and at least 8 leds that aren't working. I have 2nd unit on 48" tank about one year old with no problems. I like the color 6500k that's as close to sunlight in color you can get. I don't turn the blue leds on don't like a lot of blue it makes the blue color to intense for me. For the good there cheap and if they last for three years they will still be cheaper then some of the more expensive units. Like someone else pointed out the FLOWR unit is very bright it's on my 180 and it's almost to much light. I would stay in the 1.5 to 1.0 watts per foot if your putting it on top of the tank. I raised the FLOWR 6" above the tank.

Hope this helps


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I've been running an aquaneat for over a year on a 46 bow. Works great and very inexpensive. I think I got it on Amazon.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry that was suppose to be 1 watt to 1 1/2 watts per *inch*.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Why does it have to be beams work at all.
the current led plus has adjustable rbg and is affordable when you consider that you can dial in the colour you want. At least your happy with the first light you get.


----------

